# Fairfax County, Virginia



## Catdude

I live in Fairfax County, Virginia and I really want a hedgehog.    But I've heard they're illegal here. :evil: :evil: :evil: Is this true or can my parents buy me a hedgehog? :?: :?: :?:


----------



## LizardGirl

No, I believe they are still illegal in Fairfax.


----------



## Nancy

As far as I know they are still illegal. A few years ago a teenager was trying to change the laws but I don't think he was successful.


----------



## Catdude

Thanks for the help guys. I've gotten mixed results, I mean, here it says they aren't. :?: :?: :?: But other places say there are...  but I guess I'll just have to wait.


----------



## Makenzie&Hedgie

Hi, Actually it is Illegal to own hedgehogs in Fairfax, WEST Virginia NOT Fairfax, Virginia.
So yes you can have one 

By the way, if your interested in one my friend has some babies for sale for REALLY cheap, they will be ready Sept 3rd as thats when they turn 6 weeks. im getting one from them also  so if your interested post your email and ill send you a email so we can talk about them. I and the person with the hedgehog babies live about 35 minutes from Fairfax, VA !!


----------



## Catdude

Sorry, I can't get one right now. Kinda busy, but thanks so much for the info.


----------



## HedgeMom

Makenzie&Hedgie said:


> Hi, Actually it is Illegal to own hedgehogs in Fairfax, WEST Virginia NOT Fairfax, Virginia.
> So yes you can have one
> 
> By the way, if your interested in one my friend has some babies for sale for REALLY cheap, they will be ready Sept 3rd as thats when they turn 6 weeks. im getting one from them also  so if your interested post your email and ill send you a email so we can talk about them. I and the person with the hedgehog babies live about 35 minutes from Fairfax, VA !!


No, it's Fairfax County, VA. We aren't stupid, we know the difference between the two states and you are endangering someone's animals and personal legal safety by spreading false information.

From the Fairfax, VA Code:

"The keeping of wild, exotic, or vicious animals shall not be allowed except as may be permitted by Chapter 41.1 of The Code."

Hedgehogs are NOT excepted. In addition, Leesburg, Va (which is Loudon County), is also considering banning exotics http://www.headlineva.com/index.php/lou ... TO_CHAPTE/ so VA looks like it's heading towards the PA mentality of OMG EXOTICS ARE BADZ.


----------



## Makenzie&Hedgie

HedgeMom said:


> Makenzie&Hedgie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Actually it is Illegal to own hedgehogs in Fairfax, WEST Virginia NOT Fairfax, Virginia.
> So yes you can have one
> 
> By the way, if your interested in one my friend has some babies for sale for REALLY cheap, they will be ready Sept 3rd as thats when they turn 6 weeks. im getting one from them also  so if your interested post your email and ill send you a email so we can talk about them. I and the person with the hedgehog babies live about 35 minutes from Fairfax, VA !!
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's Fairfax County, VA. We aren't stupid, we know the difference between the two states and you are endangering someone's animals and personal legal safety by spreading false information.
> 
> From the Fairfax, VA Code:
> 
> "The keeping of wild, exotic, or vicious animals shall not be allowed except as may be permitted by Chapter 41.1 of The Code."
> 
> Hedgehogs are NOT excepted. In addition, Leesburg, Va (which is Loudon County), is also considering banning exotics http://www.headlineva.com/index.php/lou ... TO_CHAPTE/ so VA looks like it's heading towards the PA mentality of OMG EXOTICS ARE BADZ.
Click to expand...

you dont have to be so mean


----------



## Catdude

Makenzie&Hedgie said:


> HedgeMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makenzie&Hedgie":3o71hnnd]Hi said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.headlineva.com/index.php/lou ... TO_CHAPTE/[/URL] so VA looks like it's heading towards the PA mentality of OMG EXOTICS ARE BADZ.
> 
> 
> 
> you dont have to be so mean[/quote:3o71hnnd]
> 
> I do believe the West Virginia Fairfax is where it's illegal since all sources I've found (except Wikipedia) say West Virginia and not Northern Virginia. However there is now Fairfax "County" in West Virginia. Just saying, but you didn't say that so I assume you already knew they.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kalandra

In case anyone is curious. The Code Hedgemom quotes is located here:

http://ldsnet.fairfaxcounty.gov/ldsnet/ ... 289312.PDF

Quoted text is at the bottom of Page 34.

This is for Fairfax County, VA, not WV. You can find the code 41.1 at http://www.municode.com/resources/gatew ... 051&sid=46


----------



## knitfreak

FYI, I also looked into this because I see craigslists postings all the time for people having to give away pets and it makes me INSANE. They are DEFINITELY NOT LEGAL. I checked by emailing and got this response:

The best way to find out about the legality of owning hedgehogs in
Fairfax County would be to contact the Animal Control Division. You can
reach them by phone at 703-324-0222. They are available seven days a
week between 6 a.m. and 12:30 a.m.

PFC Tawny Wright
Fairfax County Police Department
Public Information Office

I then called the number given, was told they are not indigenous therefore not legal and that would not be changing anytime soon. Hope this helps! Sorry you can not have a hedgehog.


----------



## kittabean

http://www.hedgehogs.org/hedgehogs-legal-state.htm

Legal states

It is completely legal to keep a hedgehog in the following US states:

Alabama

Alaska

Arizona

Arkansas

Colorado

Connecticut

Delaware

Florida

Idaho

Illinois

Indiana

Iowa

Kansas

Kentucky

Louisiana

Maine

Maryland

Massachusetts

Michigan

Minnesota

Mississippi

Missouri

Montana

North Carolina

North Dakota

Nevada

New Hampshire

New Jersey

New Mexico

New York (not New York City)

Ohio

Oklahoma

Oregon

Pennsylvania

Rhode Island

South Carolina

South Dakota

Tennessee

Texas

Utah

Vermont

Virginia

Washington

West Virginia (not Fairfax County)

Wisconsin

Wyoming

It is illegal, or there are restrictions, on keeping hedgehogs in the following states:

California

Georgia

Hawaii

Nebraska

New York City, New York

Fairfax County, West Virginia


----------



## HedgeMom

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_co ... t_Virginia

There is NO FAIRFAX COUNTY in West Virginia. It's Fairfax County, VIRGINIA where hedgehogs are illegal.


----------

